

Ask HN: Good books for starting functional programming? - pw0ncakes

My girlfriend is interested in learning FP. She has written in C and Java and does not like object-oriented programming (it's <i>awesome</i> having a smart girlfriend). I bought her The Little Schemer and SICP. Are these good books for getting a start in functional programming?
======
stonemetal
I found SICP a little tough, I would either fall asleep in the easy stuff or
skip so far ahead that I would be in over my head. I rather enjoyed Real World
Haskell.

------
gtani
Freely available content books: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1088594>

------
b-man
Try HTDP, Concrete Abstractions or Concepts, Techniques, and Models of
Computer Programming.

The * Schemer books are cool too.

~~~
pw0ncakes
CTM is fun! That and Types and Programming Languages.

------
ThinkWriteMute
Learn You A Haskell and Learn You Some Erlang

~~~
pw0ncakes
Solid recommendations. Thanks.

I have Real World Haskell, which she's welcome to borrow, although I'm also in
the process of reading it. :)

